# New G2 - Pretty Sweet



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Used a new G2 500 last weekend - really really nice.

I never did apply a correction, but Mike Ciecro loves it - fits in a back pocket great. Fits your hand great with the buttons being the same feel as the old transmitter. Now I am wishing my old 500 XL would die to give me an excuse.


----------



## Luker (Mar 4, 2003)

Ron replaced both of his two 2-dog 500XLs with new G2s. Both of the new G2 have already had problems and been replaced within 2 weeks. Now one of the replacments is having the same problem. When he talked to Tritronics they told him something about a problem with a seal and getting water in the collars. 

Anyone else had any issues or is it just is luck (or lack thereof)


----------



## rmellaw (May 18, 2005)

I've had mine for about 3 months now. No issues.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

One of my training buddy's bought one. He has had trouble with it since it has arrived. TT is trying to figure it out.


----------



## Lab-Kid (Aug 26, 2005)

My G2 lasted one month and two days before it broke. TT replaced it promptly and, so far, no trouble with the replacement (of course it hasn't been a month yet).


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

The pros in the Wisconsin area are still sending theirs back and forth to TT. I'm waiting it out.


----------



## 3 dog knight (Jul 9, 2003)

I've had mine about two months now. Still works great.


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

*New G2 - pretty sweet*

How do they differ from Dogtra 2000 NC ?

Do you find the G2 level intensities the same as the TT 500?


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

My 2-dog 500 G2 has been great, no problems. Had it 2 months.

Rig


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: New G2 - pretty sweet*



Janice Gunn said:


> How do they differ from Dogtra 2000 NC ?
> 
> Do you find the G2 level intensities the same as the TT 500?


The G2 levels are still the same, is my understanding. No "dial" version like the Dogtra.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: New G2 - pretty sweet*



JusticeDog said:


> Janice Gunn said:
> 
> 
> > How do they differ from Dogtra 2000 NC ?
> ...


I have used a G-2 a few times and it did seem to be a bit hotter than my older 500 collar. It maybe that it was was brand new collar with its first couple of charges. The dial is a little different and took a bit to get used to it as I am acustumed to the "clicks" as you change the intensity. No problems with this collar that I have used and it has been aroundfor about three weeks and has seen daily used with about 15 dogs a day.


----------



## Hunt Master (Mar 31, 2005)

I have used the G2 500 two dog system on a daily basis for three months with no problems.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

*Re: New G2 - pretty sweet*



thunderdan said:


> I have used a G-2 a few times and it did seem to be a bit hotter than my older 500 collar


I was disappointed that mine was not very hot for a dog who needs a hot one


----------

